# Good karma



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Black Friday, I was wrapping up before midnight. I picked up a guy in a leather jacket around 11:25 pm. He’s carrying a large camera. Destination is a local nightclub. Says he’s a freelance photographer hired to photograph inside clubs to promote them and their bands. 

Along the way, he says he has another club stop after this one about a half mile away. However, he says something about insufficient $ in his account, blah blah, sob story. Intuition told me he might be a cool guy but scatterbrained. Said he only is contracted to take 15 minutes worth of photos at the first club. He didn’t want to keep the UberX meter running for fear of insufficient funds.

I told him I’ll complete his trip at his first destination, hang out 15 minutes, and drive him free to his second nightclub gig. Guy thanks me profusely. He came out 15-20 minutes later. Took him a half mile to his second club.

Yesterday, I looked at my earnings. Must admit I was surprised that he tipped in-app $5.00 for the $7.35 fare.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool

And thinking that 5 was a lot for him.


----------

